# motor brushes and springs



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

For those of you that need motor brushes and springs, seller "AFK5" on ebay has a great deal. I just ordered 10 brushes and 10 springs for $7.50,+ $2.50 for shipping. Can't beat the deal, and he's a great seller. I've dealt with him many times over the last few years, and he never fails me. Fast shipping too!!:appl:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

is that the right seller ID? that one only shows five feedback as a seller, all more than a year ago .. I could use a set of brushes fora dewitt clinton ... too small a value to buy off bachmann site..


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

wvgca said:


> is that the right seller ID? that one only shows five feedback as a seller, all more than a year ago .. I could use a set of brushes fora dewitt clinton ... too small a value to buy off bachmann site..


Try Afk5, or just go to ebay, american flyer, and put in the word brushes. It should come up. Afk5 is the sellers handle. he's a great guy, and I've been dealing with him for quite some time now.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

oops my bad ... I tried afks .....  thanks...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Purchased from him myself, never a bad deal.


----------

